# The high school



## UKgirl420 (Feb 20, 2009)

*COPS have uncovered a huge drugs farm  in a primary school. *

Cannabis plants were being grown under powerful hydroponic lights in the boiler room, officers said. 
Caretaker Michael Griffin, 44, was arrested and was last night charged with drug offences. 
Police mounted a raid after electricity firm EDF tipped them off about excessive power consumption at Hitherfield Primary School in Streatham, South London. 
Thirty-one mature cannabis plants were removed. 
Cops waited until Hitherfields 442 pupils aged three to 11 were on half-term holiday before swooping on Wednesday. 
A police source said yesterday: As soon as we opened the doors to the boiler room we were hit by the most pungent smell. 
There were dozens of plants, in rows, being encouraged to grow quickly under hydroponic lights. 
It was a professional set-up that had been there months. Head Chris Ashley-Jones said: I immediately suspended the individual concerned. We do not believe these allegations involve any pupils. 
Griffin is due to appear at Camberwell Magistrates Court today.


----------



## kalikisu (Feb 20, 2009)

Who could be so dumb. At a elementary school....OMG. Anyone wanna defend this guy? Anyone?


----------



## swiftgt (Feb 20, 2009)

so much for keeping drugs out of schools!


----------



## smokeytimes (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow just wow. Looks like Mr. Micheall Griffin needs more education...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2009)

swiftgt said:
			
		

> so much for keeping drugs out of schools!


 


:rofl:


Look out fruityBud..a new news anchor is in the makeing:heart:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Feb 20, 2009)

okay  students..class is now in session:giggle:


----------



## 420benny (Feb 21, 2009)

Big balls, small brain


----------



## thedonofchronic (Feb 21, 2009)

i say congrats
thats intense!!!
lol


----------



## GEMZiiiE (Aug 3, 2009)

Yup everyone..
you got it right.. hes an absoulute tit for doing what he did.. but at the end of the day.. hes lost his job and his home, and basically his life.. where he watched his kids grow up.. hes lost everything.. and he did what he had to.. to get by.. anyone in this forum a caretaker? anyone know how much u get paid to be a caretaker and to clear up everyones mess?? Im not completely defending him.. coz it was a stupid and possiblily selfish thing to do.. but hes my dad and no one can EVER judge him.. he didnt harm anyone.. and would certainly not put kids in danger EVER.. Hes the kindest man url ever meet & hes my dad.. So noone can pass judgement...


----------



## 420benny (Aug 3, 2009)

If what you say is true, I wish you and your family all the best luck! Your dad made a mistake bigger than he thought. Now he has to deal with it. Be strong.


----------



## purplephazes (Aug 3, 2009)

GEMZiiiE said:
			
		

> Yup everyone..
> you got it right.. hes an absoulute tit for doing what he did.. but at the end of the day.. hes lost his job and his home, and basically his life.. where he watched his kids grow up.. hes lost everything.. and he did what he had to.. to get by.. anyone in this forum a caretaker? anyone know how much u get paid to be a caretaker and to clear up everyones mess?? Im not completely defending him.. coz it was a stupid and possiblily selfish thing to do.. but hes my dad and no one can EVER judge him.. he didnt harm anyone.. and would certainly not put kids in danger EVER.. Hes the kindest man url ever meet & hes my dad.. So noone can pass judgement...


 Give ya dad a big hug and tell him everything will be OK ! Let him know that you love him ! This is important so that the healing process can begin ! Although while he is locked up away from society and family members give him assurance that you can succeed where he failed ! Take care !


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Aug 3, 2009)

UKgirl420 said:
			
		

> *COPS have uncovered a huge drugs farm  in a primary school. *
> 
> Cannabis plants were being grown under powerful hydroponic lights
> There were dozens of plants, in rows, being encouraged to grow quickly under hydroponic lights.
> ...


 
haha Hydroponic LIGHTS!!?? is this some new technology I'm not aware of?


----------



## intellenoob (Aug 4, 2009)

water cooled.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 4, 2009)

"Huge Drug Farm" Hahahahaahaha, 31 plants.

I can see already that he's going to be railroaded.

"Hydroponic Lights" "Huge Drug Farm"

The idiots don't even have a clue what they're talking about. It seems all they want to do is make it SOUND like it's some kind of a major crime.

As for it being "near" children, if marijuana suddenly became visible on maps, down to the smallest amount, I would risk to say that every single child in the UK and the USA has marijuana within 200 feet of them. 

How many children have BOOZE near them? It does THOUSANDS of times more harm than marijuana will ever cause.

True, it was an insane place to try growing. However, he obviously got away with it for some time.

I hope he's had a clean record and can wiggle out of this with no jail time. Other jobs can be found. Good luck to him and his.


----------



## dirtyolsouth (Aug 4, 2009)

Sure it's stupidest schanizzle I've heard in a while...   but it makes me grin from ear to ear!    The guy had to be a few peaches short of a lug but he sure seems to be a competent grower and he was very close to getting away with this harvest...   Wow!    And free power until it sunk the ship.  

I really wonder if it was the power usage that tipped them?  I wouldn't think that a place the size of a school would notice the power draw of a half dozen lights...   

:holysheep:


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 4, 2009)

dirtyolsouth said:
			
		

> Sure it's stupidest schanizzle I've heard in a while... but it makes me grin from ear to ear!  The guy had to be a few peaches short of a lug but he sure seems to be a competent grower and he was very close to getting away with this harvest... Wow!  And free power until it sunk the ship.
> 
> I really wonder if it was the power usage that tipped them? I wouldn't think that a place the size of a school would notice the power draw of a half dozen lights...
> 
> :holysheep:


I'm not sure how it's done there, but in the USA, a business can have a bunch of meters on one property that each have different costs per/kwh. I was contracted on one site that had about 12 meters.

The school may have had a meter just for that building. If so, the lights may have been a noticeable increase in that buildings average use.

Hotel/Motel complexes are the same way. They usually have a meter on each separate building. That way, they can try to regulate their own costs with the Over/Under kw usage costs.

Lots of tricks in that regard.


----------



## GEMZiiiE (Aug 24, 2009)

What im sayin is true,, me and my family went through hell over this.. me and my little brother have lost the place we call home forever..We grew up there.. i went to school there..19 years of my life spent there and thats hurtful.. im not defending him at all.. he had a completely clean record and skipped prison by the skin of his teeth.. realistically its not a huge crime but given it was in a school surrounding children it blew up as much as it did.. and we are all pretty sure it wasnt the energy company.. somebody MUST have snitched..alot of people i know read it in the papers or saw it on the news and gave praise to me that he was my dad.. which really annoyed me..:hitchair:  People on sites like this passing judgement on my dad, it hurts because u people dont actually know him.. the only people that really have any sort of right to be angry or betrayed are the parents of the children that went to the school and his collegues.. thank you to the few that actually sed nice things..


----------



## GEMZiiiE (Aug 24, 2009)

420benny said:
			
		

> If what you say is true, I wish you and your family all the best luck! Your dad made a mistake bigger than he thought. Now he has to deal with it. Be strong.


 
thank you.. yes he did.. and he will regret it for a very long time..thanks


----------



## GEMZiiiE (Aug 24, 2009)

purplephazes said:
			
		

> Give ya dad a big hug and tell him everything will be OK ! Let him know that you love him ! This is important so that the healing process can begin ! Although while he is locked up away from society and family members give him assurance that you can succeed where he failed ! Take care !


 
 ur post made me smile! thank you, he knows we all love him.. hes not in prison.. and angel was watchin over us with that decision..  but given that hes stil here doesnt stop all the other dramas,.. thank you for your kind words.. <3


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hugs "its life and life only" B. Dylan


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 24, 2009)

> Griffin was arrested and charged with cultivating cannabis plants, and possession of a quantity of cannabis resin.
> 
> Magistrates handed him a 12 week prison sentence, suspended for 12 months, and ordered to do 120 hours of unpaid community work.



eace:


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 24, 2009)

Hippy said:
			
		

> Griffin was arrested and charged with cultivating cannabis plants, and possession of a quantity of cannabis resin.
> 
> Magistrates handed him a 12 week prison sentence, suspended for 12 months, and ordered to do 120 hours of unpaid community work.


So he didn't lose his home?

That's great!

I'm very happy for him!!!!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 24, 2009)

That great wish a 12 week sentence was the worst they could do here. being close (500) to a school adds yrs on to your time here. If he would have been in a Jr high school or Sr high school here all his stuff would have been found by someone looking for a place to have sex. The boiler room was a favorite place to hideout for me and friends in school.

keep on loving your dad, Griffin. Say "Hi" and you might want to change your member name now that we all know who you are.


----------



## AcesUp (Aug 24, 2009)

Damn it! Why cant I find an employee like that?


----------



## HoppyFrog420 (Aug 24, 2009)

GEMZiiie, please understand people on here aren't judging your father, it is a dicussion of an event that took place. 
I wish you and your family well, I hope everything turns out alright for your father. 

I agree with Ozzy, change your name...


----------



## 420benny (Aug 24, 2009)

Things are looking up. Ditto on the name change and yippee for better news!


----------



## gourmet (Aug 25, 2009)

I agree on the 12 months suspended.  Here it would be 12 years.  Perhaps that accounts for some of the harshness of the comments as the perception of risk and punishment, as bad as it is for this man and his family, would be far far worse here.


----------

